# Fearless Living



## Shelley (May 3, 2005)

Anyone reading Fearless Living by Rhonda Britten? I am looking for some people to work on it (read and do the exercises with) through IM's and email. 
I have MSN, Yahoo, and AOL instant messages. 
If interested please reply to this post.

:thanks

:hide Shelley


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

*.*

that sounds interesting. does the book focus areound SA or phobias in general?


----------

